# [Gothic 3] Wie zum Kloster in Nordmar?



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. Oktober 2006)

Howdy,
ungewöhnliche Frage: Wie zum Henker kommt man zum Kloster in Nordmar?
Ich versuche nun seit knapp 60min dahinzukommen, finde aber keinen Weg...


----------



## Bombering (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wie zum Kloster in Nordmar?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.10.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Howdy,
> ungewöhnliche Frage: Wie zum Henker kommt man zum Kloster in Nordmar?
> Ich versuche nun seit knapp 60min dahinzukommen, finde aber keinen Weg...



Weitersuchen, einfach nur mimmer um den Berg gehen irgndwann kommste mal auf nem weg, folge diesem und schau dich nach richtungsweisern um!


----------

